# Mich selber bringe ich meiner Liebe dar, und meinen Nächsten (Nietzsche: Zarathustra)



## gustavolaime

»*Mich selber bringe ich meiner Liebe dar, *_*und meinen Nächsten gleich mir*« – so geht die Rede allen Schaffenden.


¿Cómo se traduce eso al español? El uso de la coma me confunde un poco, ¿cuál sería la mejor traducción posible?

_

Intento:

- De mí mismo hago ofrecimiento a mi amor, y de mi prójimo igual que de mí. (Pascual).
- _Yo mismo me ofrezco a mi amor, y a mi prójimo como a mí mismo_
< ... >

Pero esta traducción no la entiendo, confunde el uso de la "de".   ¿¿¿¿¿¿Por qué PASCUAL eligió usar la palabra DE?????


Espero sus respuestas. Gracias.


----------



## JCA-

"*mich*": con el uso del acusativo, me parece que es "*a mí*"; also "mich selber": "a mí mismo"; por lo tanto la primera parte creo que sería más bien:

"*a mí* mismo me ofrezco mi amor, y a mi prójimo igual que *a mí*"

es lo que yo entiendo.


----------



## gustavolaime

Encontré otra traducción:


¿qué opinas de esto?

_- Yo mismo me ofrezco a mi amor, “__y __a mi prójimo como a mí_ _mismo”

_

Lo que me es difícil entender es a partir de la segunda coma. ¿Se refiere a 'que él mismo se va a ofrecer a su prójimo' y que también se va a ofrecer a él mismo? 


Si me confirmas que de esta forma "se entiende en alemán", entonce quedaría así:

- Él mismo se ofrece a su amor.
- Él mismo se ofrece a su prójimo.
- Él mismo se ofrece a sí mismo.


¿Esto es correcto? ¿Alguien más que me apoye?


----------



## JCA-

gustavolaime said:


> Encontré otra traducción:
> 
> 
> ¿qué opinas de esto?
> 
> _- ... , __y __a mi prójimo como a mí_ _mismo” _



Está bien esa es la idea


----------



## gustavolaime

Entonces algo anda mal.


Porque veo mucha diferencia en decir esto:


Me ofrezco "a mí mismo"   A ----- > mi amor.

que decir esto:


Yo mismo me ofrezco AMOR.


Veo una gran diferencia que puede confundir a la gente.


----------



## JCA-

gustavolaime said:


> Entonces algo anda mal.
> ...
> Veo una gran diferencia que puede confundir a la gente.



Tienes toda la razón. Me confundí (yo mismo) cuando leí "Mich selber... ", pensé que era "mich selbst·

Y sí, la mejor opción es: 
_
Yo mismo me ofrezco a mi amor, y a mi prójimo como a mí mismo”
_


----------



## gustavolaime

¿Está un poco difícil de entender aún?

- De mí mismo hago ofrecimiento a mi amor, y de mi prójimo igual que de mí. 


Me gustaría saber a qué se refiere PASCUAL cuando dice, "Y DE MI PRÓJIMO [[IGUAL QUE]] DE MÍ"


Lo que pasa es que ambas traducciones pueden ofrecer al que lee interpretaciones distintas de la que Nietzsche tal vez no quería dar.

Por ejemplo, si yo acepto esto: "_Yo mismo me ofrezco a mi amor, y a mi prójimo como a mí mismo" ,  _entonces creo que se deduce esto:

- Él mismo se ofrece *a su amor*. (_Yo mismo me ofrezco a mi amor)_
- Él mismo se ofrece *a su prójimo*. (_y a mi prójimo...)_
- Él mismo se ofrece *a él mismo*. (... como a mí mismo).

Y si acepto esto: "De mí mismo hago ofrecimiento a mi amor, y de mi prójimo igual que de mí." --- Entonces creo que se deduce esto:

- Él mismo se ofrece *a su amor*. (De mí mismo hago ofrecimiento a mi amor,...)
- Él mismo *[[*ofrece su prójimo*]]* *a su amor*. (de mi prójimo...) 
- Él mismo se ofrece *a su amor* *[[*_nuevamente_*]]*. (igual que de mí.)   ----------> ¿Realmente aquí hay mucha REDUNDANCIA? o ¿Estoy confundiendo el uso del "IGUAL QUE DE MÍ"? ¿En algo me estoy equivocando?

Ojalá hayan comprendido lo suficiente mi problema. ¿Las traducciones mismas están imperfectas? ¿O será que Nietzsche mismo también deja lagunas en su frase?

¿Alguien que me explique? ¿Alguien que me explique VERDADERAMENTE lo que dice Nietzsche, (si es que captaron su idea, a no ser que deje muchas cosas a libre interpretación - en esta frase) aunque tenga que AUMENTAR las palabras? Por favor.


----------



## Geviert

Saludos mis estimados,

antes que nada recordemos brevemente que el verbo _*da*rbringen _expresa mucho más de lo que nos permite el verbo ofrecer (_*an*bieten_): _darbrigen _debe ser entendido en el sentido de _hingeben, feierlich geben, schenken_, es decir, hacer una ofrenda (a un Dios por ejemplo), donar (una dádiva por ejemplo), entregar(se), sacrificarse (por alguien por ejemplo). En todos los casos de manera directa y desinteresada. El campo semántico (se note el fondo religioso) es mucho más rico que el simple ofrecer. 

En este sentido, no es casual que Pascual haya escogido "hago ofrecimiento", para no perder precisamente ese aspecto, digamos, completamente volitivo _y al mismo tiempo_ desinteresado del acto verbal en darbrigen. 

La traducción más clara en castellano (pero menos precisa en relación a la fuente), ya la resumió bien JCA:   _Yo mismo me ofrezco a mi amor, y a mi prójimo como a mí mismo”_

Sin embargo, Pascual nos propone algo interesante:

De mí mismo hago ofrecimiento a mi amor, y de mi prójimo igual que de mí. 

y usa (en modo infeliz diría) "Y DE MI PRÓJIMO IGUAL QUE DE MÍ" porque quiere expresar una idea muy sutil que está detrás de la frase de Nietzsche. Como veremos, Pascual prefiere ser fiel al texto alemán, pero en castellano confunde (y suena además feo). El lector atento deberá hacer un "injerto", es decir, leer la propuesta de JCA, pensando _en el sentido _de la propuesta de Pascual. Será posible explicarlo con una paráfrasis (según mi lectura, claro).

Nietzsche nos dice:*

Mich selber bringe ich meiner Liebe dar, *_*und meinen Nächsten gleich mir.*

_que sería redundando:

_ich bringe mich selber meiner Liebe dar und ich bringe mich meinen Nächsten gleich wie ich mir darbringe._

Es decir:

"De mi mismo hago ofrecimiento a mi amor" (Pascual), porque _darbrigen, _como ha sido explicado_, _presupone la entrega concreta _de algo_. ¿De qué? De mi mismo, por lo tanto _completamente, en modo absoluto_. *Nada *debe quedar si me doy completamente (mich _selber_). Se note que la expresión "yo mismo me ofrezco" no está mal, tal vez no nos permite ver al acto que "algo nuestro" es dado (que en este caso, somos nosotros mismos en modo integral. Por lo demás, darbringen es transitivo).

¿A quién nos ofrecemos, damos, donamos, entregamos, sacrificamos? A nuestro *A*mor. Se recuerde que Nietzsche usa mucho la idea del "amor fati" (Wikiayuda, pero no tanto), por lo tanto debemos considerar una concepción de amor mucho más interesante y no limitado a lo individual-relacional.  Entonces, (nos) hemos entregado todo a nuestro Amor. ¿qué me queda "de mí"? Nada. A este punto la segunda parte nos dice:

_*und *_ [ich bringe mich] _*meinen Nächsten *_*gleich *[wie ich] _*mir *_[darbringe].

Pascual no quiere perder el significado inicial de "dar algo de mí" (en nuestro caso "todo lo que somos") y se decide por "de mi prójimo", porque desea subrayar que, en este segundo momento de la frase, nos damos completamente _desde él, desde el prójimo. En efecto, no teniendo ya nada de nosotros (porque lo hemos dado todo a nuestro Amor), nos damos desde el prójimo, desde lo que es él tal cual es y para nosotros al mismo tiempo. _Se note que Nietzsche está expresando algo sumamente bello e importante (Cfr. León Bloy o la doctrina del Amor en San Bernardo), suficiente para eliminar rápidamente toda esa lectura posmoderna amanerada del "super-hombre" libertario en Nietzsche. Estilísticamente deberemos pensar, sin embargo, "y a mi prójimo como a mi mismo" porque suena mejor, a pesar que le de un sabor psicologista muy muy desagradable al sentido alemán. Pregunta: ¿qué podemos dar (a nuestro prójimo) si no tenemos ya nada que dar? Sin embargo, Nietzsche nos dice: Del mismo modo como me di (ahora completamente pobre), me doy a mi prójimo. En los dos casos (a mi mismo y a mi prójimo) en el sentido del Amor (fati).

Ergo:

- Él mismo *[[*ofrece su prójimo*]]* *a su **A**mor* (!)  
- Él mismo se ofrece *a su Amor* *[[*nuevamente*, pero con el prójimo y desde él]]*.

tres momentos en uno.


----------



## gustavolaime

Gracias por tu gran respuesta 

Entendí el 90 %, la primera parte que explicas ya entendí. La última parte es la que fallo,  porque vi en tu explicación algo que me causó una pequeña confusión. Y por eso, no entendí al 100%.


Al final afirmas igual que yo esto:

- Él mismo *[[*ofrece su prójimo*]]* a su *A*mor (!).  ----- > Osea, yo lo entiendo como que él OFRECE a su prójimo *A SU AMOR. *¿Pero cómo puede hacer eso? Ya que uno solo puede ofrecer algo si lee pertenece, y no creo que el prójimo le pertenezca a Nietzsche (al menos que tenga otro sentido esta palabra "ofrecer").

Menciono esto porque me parece que me apoyas al haber puesto eso; pero a la vez me causaste una confusión al decir luego esto:


*"**Pregunta: ¿qué podemos dar (a nuestro prójimo) si no tenemos ya nada que dar? Sin embargo, Nietzsche nos dice: Del mismo modo como me di (ahora completamente pobre), me doy a mi prójimo."
*

Osea, ahí me mencionas que Nietzsche (ahora ya no es "nada" porque ya se ofreció completamente a su amor) va a *OFRECERSE A SÍ MISMO A SU PRÓJIMO. *Entonces, ¿ por qué aceptaste lo que yo puse? Yo pensaba que él OFRECÍA SU PRÓJIMO *A SU* AMOR  y *no* él mismo a su prójimo.


Él mismo *[[*ofrece su prójimo*]]* a su *A*mor (!).


¿Te confudiste en algo? Aceptaste que Nietzsche ofrecerá-su-prójimo *a su amor* y luego dices que él (después de haberse ofrecido a su amor completamente-eso no me olvido) se ofrecerá *a su prójimo.*  ¿Cuál es cierto entonces? 


Y si puedes, por favor,  haz un intento más en explicarme bien esa última parte:



- .... y de mi prójimo igual que de mí.



PD - No te olvides que aún yo conservo esta duda: ¿Cómo Nietzsche piensa poner a su prójimo como *ofrecimiento *para algo (osea su amor)? ¿Acaso Nietzsche pretende decirnos de que el prójimo le pertenece de alguna forma?


----------



## Geviert

Bueno, no fue mi intención confundirlo al final. Quedamos en que se trata de *OFRECERSE A SÍ MISMO A SU PRÓJIMO. *Se trata de un segundo momento. En el primer momento me ofrezco a mi Amor y nada de mí queda. Cuando ahora me ofrezco, en ese estado particular de abandono a mi prójimo (por ejemplo por caridad, fidelidad, honor), me estoy ofreciendo desde esa nada que soy ahora, _pero en mi Amor _(al cual me ofrecí). Se trata (para mí) de un ofrecimiento amoroso en el fondo, _desde la entrega por segunda vez_ ¿Nota ese contraste curioso? En esa frase del autor, uno se ofrece completamente pobre (por haber dado todo), pero al mismo tiempo se entrega nuevamente por segunda vez. ¿Qué puede darle al prójimo? Respuesta: únicamente ese estado amoroso ya entregado en el cual me encuentro. A pesar de haber dado todo ya, encuentro un segundo momento como necesario. Cuando afirmaste que él OFRECÍA SU PRÓJIMO *A SU* AMOR, no entendía contradecir lo dicho. Lo que note de interesante en esa afirmación (sin invalidad el resto), es que tú observabas que el prójimo, en ese segundo momento, se convertía en objeto de ofrecimiento, otra vez, al Amor. Ese "Su" como sabemos puede ser ambiguo, puede ser también al amor de ambos (_philia _para entendernos, nada de mariconadas ).

Él mismo se ofrece *a su Amor* *[[*nuevamente*, pero con el prójimo y desde él]]*. Desde el prójimo quiere decir, desde lo que es él y lo que él desee darme (incluido no darme nada). En realidad, yo no espero nada, porque nada he esperado tampoco al momento de darme a mi Amor (en el primer momento). Nietzsche está repitiendo el primer momento en el segundo (con el prójimo) y de nuevo (desde lo que él me de o no), otra vez hacia el Amor. Esta dialéctica amorosa particular (tipo una jerarquía) tiene un fondo místico muy sutil (se busque San Juan de la Cruz). 

Ese "de mi prójimo igual que de mí" es una decisión de Pascual para "colocar" en otro lugar a aquel que da ahora por segunda vez. Dado que ya no es nada, tampoco se encuentra en el lugar inicial donde dió por primera vez. Ahora va hacia el lugar del prójimo (que es una metáfora para decir, que acepto lo que él es y lo que decida darme). Básicamente no espero nada en realidad. Nietzsche ve en el prójimo un signo de su Amor fati, por lo tanto no distingue entre darse a su Amor y darse a su prójimo. Es lo mismo.


----------



## gustavolaime

Me parece que ya lo entendíii!!!!

*Entonces para concluir y para que me des una última confirmación o unas palabras.

*Las dos frases requiere que el lector no sea cualquier lector, tiene que ser muy atento y no como se lee cualquier otro libro. Cada sentencia de Nietzsche puede "implicar" muchas cosas.


- _Yo mismo me ofrezco a mi amor,_* y a mi prójimo como a mí mismo -

*        Cuando dice *"a mi prójimo como a mí mismo"* se refiere a que *se va a* "entregar completamente" (por segunda vez ) al prójimo "de la misma manera en que se entregó a [[su amor]]".  Y si él se "ofrece" a su prójimo de la misma forma como se ofreció a su amor (osea totalmente), significa que como bien dices: que el entregarse a esa concepción de amor, significa de alguna manera, ofrecerse "inevitablemente" también al prójimo, al mundo, *estar disponible* para ellos, pero no como un deber, ya que él voluntariamente se ofreció completamente a su concepción del amor, pero aquí nos da a entender, que también lo hará con el prójimo de la misma forma (completamente sin reservas de sí). Osea: "por lo tanto no distingue entre darse a su Amor y darse a su prójimo. Es lo mismo."

Sería igual decir: _Yo mismo me ofrezco a mí prójimo en cuanto me ofrezco a mí mismo a mi amor_. Bueno, esto es lo que me parece aquí.


*Para finalizar, * osea, ambos van de la mano, van juntos, él lo ve como algo inevitable, algo intrínseco es su entrega al prójimo después de ofrecerse a sí mismo a su amor (ya que él dice que se ofrecerá de la misma forma - completamente). Ahora el trabajo sería entender, comprender el concepto que él tiene sobre su amor - eso ya sería un tema aparte que no tiene que ver con esta traducción.

** Todo esto es mi esfuerzo por interpretar, aunque claro,  a partir de esa "traducción".**


- De mí mismo hago ofrecimiento a mi amor, *y de mi prójimo [[igual que de mí]].*


       En este caso, Pascual es mucho más complejo, puesto que da "algo por sentado" (y eso tiene que darse cuenta el lector). Según te entendí, cuando él dice "y de mi
       prójimo igual que de mí" aparentemente él está ofreciendo a su "prójimo" como si el "prójimo" le perteneciera, pero en realidad él no quiere dar ese significado así por
       así, sino que da a entender que él "*YA* SE ENTREGÓ A SU PRÓJIMO EN SU TOTALIDAD, osea, se FUNDIÓ en su PRÓJIMO, osea, él ya no es, él simplemente habla en
       nombre de toda humanidad, en nombre de todo "prójimo", es como "si el mundo le perteneciera", es capaz de "sacrificarse por todos nosotros", es por esto que dice: 
       Igual que de mí. (ofrece a su prójimo de la misma forma en que él se ofreció a su amor en el primer enunciado, pero esta vez, "lo ofrece a partir de la *nada *que es él
       (pues ya se dio por completo),  ofrece a su "prójimo" en un plano diferente - con una comprensión diferente").

       *Cuando digo que es como "sacrificarse por todo el mundo" no es en el sentido en como Jesús se sacrificó, aunque Nietzsche encontró en Jesús cosas interesantes, 
       sin embargo, Nietzsche lo hace de un modo más rico, de modo que, según Nietzsche, no suponga una humillación para nadie, no quiere ser un "salvador" (en el sentido como conocemos esa palabra), sino que *incita *a que la gente se salve por sí misma, haciéndolo pensar, preguntarse, etc, etc.

        Ahora se entiende mejor: para que él pueda ofrecerse "totalmente" *a su amor*, debió aceptar *a priori*, que "él como tal ya no es", se entrega al amor, desaparece en
        su amor, desaparece como semilla, *está dispuesto* a "perecer en su ocaso" para dar nacimiento a algo nuevo, fresco y tal vez superior, más alto, su misma disposición hace que se de lugar el ofrecimiento a su amor, y puesto que el florecimiento (en el sentido de amor fati), el "amor" (el amor según Nietzsche) no es monopolio de nadie, y que está siempre disponible para los valientes, entonces, INEVITABLEMENTE, él también [[está disponible para todos aquellos dispuestos]].

*Para finalizar:* Entonces, en ese estado ENTREGADO, "que un prójimo le de algo o no, Nietzsche no espera eso", se ha convertido así en *todo prójimo*, tiene la virtud que da regalos, pues desapreció como un ALGUIEN para disolverse en TODOS, es un TODO, o en este caso, su amor (se disolvió en el primer enunciado), así que en el segundo enunciado cuando dice: DE MI PRÓJIMO IGUAL QUE DE MÍ, *da por sentado* que él "ya no está", que el que está ofreciendo al prójimo no es el anterior personaje, sino el QUE HA *ESTADO DISPUESTO *a [[perecer en su ocaso]], a entregarse por completo *[[*a su amor*]]*, obviamente, el que está dispuesto a morir por el futuro, se vuelve el futuro mismo, es como si fuera que ya dio la bienvenida a la muerte, que ya se murió, y por lo tanto, ya es una nueva esencia, ya es el futuro mismo, su misma disposición hace esto, la
       semilla nunca se encontrará con la flor, sin embargo, tiene que morir como semilla y nacer en una gran flor, pero la semilla ya no estará. Osea, Nietzsche, da a entender que AQUEL QUE ESTÁ DISPUESTO a entregarse a SU PROPIO AMOR(el amor según nietzsche), formará parte del PRÓJIMO, podrá tener la autoridad para OFRECER A SU PRÓJIMO, puesto que él mismo es el prójimo, como ente individual "separado" ya no existe, se ha transformado en el prójimo (ya que se ofreció o estuvo dispuesto a ofrecerse *[[*a su amor*]]*); y aquí se cumple lo que dices amigo Geviert: ....*por lo tanto**  no distingue entre darse a su Amor y darse a su prójimo.*

** Todo esto es mi esfuerzo por interpretar, aunque claro,  de nuevo a partir de esta "traducción".**
 
Sólo me gustaría que me confirmases con algunas de tus palabras. Pero te confieso algo. Aún así veo que elegir una traducción de esas dos, puede hacer que su significado cambie "LIGERAMENTE" para los lectores. Osea, puede que estemos malogrando el trabajo de Nietzsche.  Y ya tú mismo viste que la implicación de la traducción de PASCUAL me hizo pensar un poco diferente que la primera. ¿cómo lo ves? Pero dime la verdad Geviert:

La traducción de pascual, (osea esto: "DE MÍ PRÓJIMO IGUAL QUE DE MÍ MISMO") la cual me hizo decirte la segunda parte de esta respuesta, ¿es fiel a esto: _*und meinen Nächsten gleich mir?
*_

Porque como verás: "...a mi prójimo como a mí mismo" fue más fácil. Pero el de Pascual, al "dar por sentado algo más", hice un viaje más profundo. Espero tu respuesta , y tal vez sea la final para cerrar este hilo 

: P


----------



## JCA-

Hola nuevamente

Veo que el hilo se ha tornado un poco más filosófico que lingüístico, lo cual es interesante, aunque escapa un poco a mi formación físico - matemática.

Si me permiten, sin embargo, quiero anotar algo desde el punto de vista lingüístico que posiblemente pueda dar algunas luces. Me parece que esta discusión es un excelente ejemplo para diferenciar el uso, en alemán, de nominativ, akkusativ und dativ.

*
Mich selber (Akkusativ) bringe ich (nominativ) meiner Liebe (dativ) dar, *_und meinen Nächsten (Akkusativ) gleich mir (Dativ).
_*
Mich selber: *akkusativ: indica que es él quien se va a ofrecer. Como yo lo entiendo, el Akkusativ en alemán corresponde a nuestro "complemento directo", es decir sobre quien recae la acción. En español no lo declinamos, diríamos, yo mismo me entrego a mi amor. Yo me entrego yo mismo, en rigor habría que repetir en español yo, la primera vez indicando que es él quien realiza la acción y la segunda para indicar que es él mismo sobre quien recae la acción. O viceversa para conservar la estética del original: yo mismo me entrego... (yo, sobra en español):
*
ich*, en alemán, en nominativ,  para indicar que él mismo quien se ofrece. Podría ser, como dice Geviert; ich bringe mich selbst dar. En alemán, recordemos que se puede invertir también la acción siempre y cuando se deje el verbo en la segunda posición. Pueden estar pensando que se podría decir "a mi mismo", pero me parece que el "a" sobra y que podría dar a confusión porque no es a él a quien está ofreciéndose (en la primera parte de la oración) sino a su amor:
*
meiner Liebe* (a mi amor) dativ, es decir, complemento indirecto. es a su amor a quien se va a entregar primero.


Y luego viene la coma, que tiene todo el sentido ponerla, pues en la segunda parte la idea es otra y aquí viene la confusión (confieso que aún la tengo, desde el punto de vista de lo que Nietzsche quiere decir), pues cuando dice * meinen Nächsten *usa el Akkusativ (meinen) y no el dativ (meinem). Por lo tanto no es que se entregue él al prójimo sino que entrega el prójimo. A quién. gleich mir: como a mí, igual que a mí. Y quién lo entrega, es lo que no dice, por lo tanto, he aquí otra posibilidad, desglosándola como hiciste al principio: 

yo me entrego yo mismo a mi amor
mi prójimo es ofrecido a mí 

Por lo tanto, podría ser: 

Yo mismo me ofrezco a mi amor, como el prójimo lo hace conmigo. 

Este lo hace conmigo, no es literal, pero creo que es la última interpretación que tengo del asunto

¿qué opinan? 

Con respecto a la traducción de Pascual, y con respeto (valga el juego de palabras), la verdad es que disiento del uso de "de" en español, pues eso supondría el uso del genitiv por parte de Nietzsche, lo cual no hace.


----------



## gustavolaime

Rayoss jeje Esa traducción hace cambiar todo el asunto. ¿Entonces la *traducción correcta *al español depende de la *INTERPRETACIÓN *correcta que haga alguien que entiende el alemán?

Ahora sí parece un lío. ¿Cómo se llegará a un acuerdo entonces en la traducción de ese simple textito?  Porque yo no entiendo el alemán completamente como ustedes. A ver esperaré a ver qué dicen otros.


----------



## JCA-

Creo que sí Gustavo, pues el Akkusativ es la clave. Ahora querrás profundizar más en tu alemán y te recomiendo, para entenderlo mejor, repasar nuestros complementos directo e indirecto. (Quién hace qué, qué es lo qué hace, a quién, cómo, dónde y con quién lo hace)

Bueno, y volviendo a Nietzsche, sí, poniendo un poco más de cuidado, creo que cambia totalmente la idea. Tan sólo, sin cambiar la idea última, mejoraría un poco la redacción: 


Yo mismo me ofrezco a mi amor, como el prójimo hacia mí


Sin embargo, me gustaría saber la opinión de Geviert u otras al respecto. Y creo que tendré que estar preparado a posibles críticas


----------



## Geviert

Saludos mis estimados,

en efecto, como bien nos recuerda JCA, hemos excedido un poco con el lado filosófico de la frase. Las cosas que han sido señaladas y propuestas, son, sin embargo, importantes para la compresión comparada de esa frase y sus posibles lecturas desde el alemán al castellano. No olvidemos que la frase en cuestión forma parte de una exposición precisa del autor de un capítulo determinado, es decir: Von den Mitleidigen (KSA edición crítica Colli-Montinari, Bd. 4, p. 116). 

En vía preliminar te recomendaría, Gustavo, si deseas hacer una revisión crítica de la edición castellana de Pascual, que te consigas la edición italiana de Colli-Montinari (que son también los Herausgeber de la edición-base en Alemania, en 15 volúmenes). El prof. Colli trabajó la edición alemana paralelamente a la italiana, es, entonces, desde mi punto de vista, la versión clave para la versiones en romance. No me consta que Pascual haya considerado la versión de Colli cuando publicó sus traducciones de estos textos (yo descubrí la versión de Pascual en el colegio, sus buenos lustros, me dirán ustedes si se ha actualizado). El italiano no es imposible, al menos podría servirte para cotejar la versión de Pascual  (en cualquier caso puedo ayudarte también, pero en el foro español-italiano o solo italiano).

Al grano señores:

1) Estoy de acuerdo con las pautas de análisis gramatical y las observaciones que hace JCA, pero no con su versión final de la frase. Dicho al margen, una cosa que puede confundir al lector alemán que revise estos hilos es el problema de la preposición "a" en los casos de objeto directo en ciertos verbos castellanos. En nuestras versiones, decir "ofrecer alguien a alguien" (o "a algo", meiner Liebe en nuestro caso), puede generar ambigüedades. 

1a) Otra cosa que puede generar dudas (en otro hilo se puede tratar) es el uso de _mich selber _y el acusativo en esta frase. No es casual que Pascual no haya usado "a mi mismo" en su versión (por el tono psicologista que le da, además que acerca la versión nietzscheana a la famosa frase bíblica de Mateo que conocemos "ama a tu prójimo como a ti mismo").    

2) El análisis *Mich selber (Akkusativ) bringe ich (nominativ) meiner Liebe (dativ) dar, *und meinen Nächsten (Akkusativ) gleich mir (Dativ) es correcto. Olvidamos, sin embargo, que la expresión "gleich mir" tiene valor preposicional (gleich+dativo). Esto nos da otro significado de la frase, además de tener un uso muy restringido en esa forma (gleich+dativ). En efecto, Nietzsche lo usa en función de su intención estética y, obviamente, en función del alemán de su época. La construcción "gleich mir" se trata de una forma, según me precisan mis amigos germanistas, que debe ser interpretada, según el alemán actual, de la siguiente forma:

2a) Mich selber bringe ich meiner Liebe dar, und meinen Nächsten *wie mich selbst*.

es decir, siguiendo la propuesta de JCA (estoy de acuerdo solo con la primera parte):

 yo me entrego yo mismo a mi amor y [entrego] mi projimo como yo mismo [me entrego a mi amor]". 


Atención con la nota 1a: no se trata del correcto "a mí mismo", como hemos argumentado, sino "mí mismo" o en el sentido oportuno que nos da JCA: "yo me entrego yo mismo", del mismo modo entregaré mi projimo al amor (es casi como un sacrifício). Se note, sin embargo, que no hay reciprocidad explícita entre yo y el prójimo (en este punto se puede solo interpretar). 

La misma frase se podrá leer como propuse líneas arriba de modo redundante, es decir de modo _*pleonástico*_, pero más precisamente en su sentido (aprobado por los germanistas):

2b) Mich selber bringe ich meiner Liebe dar, und ich bringe meinen Nächsten [meiner Liebe] dar, gleich wie ich mich selber darbringe. 

En sentido estricto, como bien observa JCA, la traducción castellana debería subrayar el valor acusativo de "meinen Nächsten". Correcto. Esto, sin embargo, nos generaría problemas y dudas, porque el verbo castellano no nos permite "cosificar" acusativísticamente al "prójimo", dado que es persona. Estamos en el campo del "uso forzado". Es decir, no es posible: _Yo mismo me ofrezco a mi amor,_* y ofrezco mi prójimo como mí mismo *
Debemos, sin embargo, pensar al prójimo como objeto directo (además de no caer en esa "trampa de San Mateo", cfr. 1a).

Notemos que en las dos versiones (2a/2b), no podemos deducir una reciprocidad explícita entre yo y el prójimo, como me precisan los alemanes. "Me ofrezco al prójimo" no es preciso _en primera instancia_, tampoco "como el prójimo hacia mí". Probablemente este riesgo haya llevado a Pascual a no usar la preposición "a" para evitar las dudas señaladas líneas arriba, optando por "y de mi prójimo igual que de mí".  

Tampoco sería legítimo una dirección como nos propone JCA, ("hacia"), en todo caso no será "hacia a mí", _sino hacia el amor.  Y lo será por segunda vez, es decir nuevamente, como propongo modestamente en mi primera lectura. Porque, en efecto, se trata de la _repetición de la primera entrega, pero esta vez "desde el prójimo" / "con" el prójimo, o más fiel, "la entrega del prójimo mismo". Lo sacrificamos al amor.  Se evite la preposición "a" si se quiere, para evitar la duda. Se trata más estrictamente de la entrega _del prójimo mismo_, de la misma forma que yo me he entregado al amor. Debemos siempre considerar el contexto de esa frase (el capítulo citado) para no excluir la posibilidad que ese "y del prójimo/ con el prójimo" signifique también en el sentido de "entregarse al prójimo" como fue bozquejado inicialmente. En efecto,  en su concepción del Amor (griega, no cristiana, ojo: nada de Caritas, sino Eros), Nietzsche critica a la concepción (subjetivista) del prójimo cristiano (dado que  es el "próximo" _a nosotros, determinado por mí_, en relación a mí). En esa frase, el autor no distingue entre darse a su Amor, entregar el prójimo a ese amor, o, en mi interpretación implícita,  "darse a su prójimo". En los tres casos, la frase (y el capítulo) no nos permite afirmar una reciprocidad entre yo y el prójimo. Esto debe ser claro. Esta correción es importante. Se trata en efecto, de *un anulamiento explícito del prójimo* en el amor. El prójimo ya nos es más el "próximo", que, en la concepción cristiana de la Caritas como sabemos, depende de mi disposición (subjetiva) hacia aquel. Nietzche, como hace consigo mismo, lo entrega  también al amor y en esto va más allá (o regresa  más bien) a la concepción griega del amor. Que sea una entrega con el prójimo o sin él (es decir, en el sentido de una reciprocidad amorosa ordinaria), no es lícito deducirlo en esa frase, pero no se puede excluir si consideramos la lectura de ese capítulo. Yo diría que ambos se anulan, el yo en la primera entrega y el "próximo" en la segunda, que es la repetición de la primera entrega a otro nivel simplemente, como afirmado. Se note la imagen sutil que ambos desaparecen: tanto el próximo/projimo como el "yo" en esa doble entrega. 

Se podrá argumentar que estamos ya en el campo de la interpretación nuevamente, de acuerdo. No excluyamos, sin embargo, que estamos ante una frase que requiere la lectura (al menos) de ese capítulo: se note que en esa frase, Gustavo se olvidó de precisar, es pronunciada por una de la voces del diálogo entre el Demonio (Teufel) y lo que el creador (Schaffenden) están determinando en relación *a la superioridad del Amor frente a la  compasión (*ojo con esto).


----------



## gustavolaime

Entonces parece que nos quedamos con la de Pascual.

- De mí mismo hago ofrecimiento a mi amor, y de mi prójimo [[*igual que de* mí]].

Así que leyendo todo lo que escribieron, así quedaría todo el asunto:

* [[De mí mismo]]*(I)* hago ofrecimiento *'a'* [[mi amor]]*(II)*,  ----> Se entiende.



* [[y de mi prójimo]]*(III)* ------------------------------------> El prójimo también es OFRECIDO (pero no dice a quién ni a qué - de que 'el prójimo' es ofrecido  [[a su amor]]*(II)* no deja de ser una simple interpretación más, esto no hay que olvidar; tal vez Nietzsche no lo vio "necesario" para la _interpretación-final_ que él quería que su lector tenga, o _tal vez_ prejuzgó a que el lector _entendería _de que se trata de un ofrecimiento *'a'* [[su amor]]*(II)*, pero _desgraciadamente _el texto no lo dice -  no dice a quién (o qué) ofrece, el _texto_ solamente dice: el prójimo es ofrecido y punto). Lo que se deduce 'a quién o a qué' es algo muy aparte. El asunto, el hecho, _es que el prójimo es ofrecido_.


* igual que de mí ---------------------------------------------> No es [[que el que se ofreció primero]]*(I)* se sacrificará "_nuevamente_", sino que sólo está indicando que [[el prójimo será ofrecido]]*(III)*"  del _mismo modo_ en que [[él]]*(I)* _se ofreció a sí mismo_ *'a'* [[su amor]]*(II)* .   Por lo tanto, [[prójimo]] será ofrecido del *[[mismo modo]]* que el *(I)* se ofreció a *(II)*.


¿Algo más que añadir? ¿Qué les parece lo que está en azul? Esto debería quedar como nota en el libro mejor traducido de Nietzsche de [[Gustavo y sus amigos de WR]]. jejjejje : p 

¡Saludos! ¡Y déjenme su último comentario para ver qué dicen de esto!


----------



## JCA-

BUENO.

Antes de entrar en materia, Un apunte que me vino a la memoria con este hilo, de un humorista coterráneo y coetáneo mío apodado "jeringa" quien solía usar con frecuencia esta frase en sus cuentos: 

"... y entonces me dijo a mí mismo: oíste "mí mismo", ¿vos qué opinás?" 


Al grano.

Y lo primero que debo decir es que el uso de gleich, efectivamente es con el dativo. gleich mir. Jamás diremos gleich mich. En cambio sí podríamos haber dicho, wie mich selbst. Esto me llevó a interpretar ese dativo como lo indiqué más arriba, pero creo que el sentido es el que le da Geviert y asimila Gustavo.

De modo que en el sentido de la frase, creo que ya estamos de acuerdo.Sería más o menos así

Yo mismo me entregó a mi amor. 

Yo le entregó el prójimo a mi amor, de la misma manera como me le entregué yo mismo (al amor)

Supongo que está bien, no sólo por la anotación del uso de gleich que hace Geviert, sino porque ustedes ambos han leído el texto y están más en contexto. Yo también podría hacerlo, se supone y ya encontré el enlace, pero confieso que el vocabulario de este "Abschnitt", "Von den Mitleidigen", tal vez propio del tema y el uso de ciertos giros parecidos como el que nos ocupa, me impiden una lectura fluida. 

Aunque creo conocer bien la gramática. Por lo tanto, confío en vosotros y en el entendimiento que tengo del uso de las preposiciones, que es el que bien anota Geviert: 

wie + Akkusativ; 
gleich + dativ. 

Pero adviritendo que gleich + dativ, gleich mir,  en este caso puede traducirse al español distinto de acuerdo al contexto, con lo cual cambia, por supuesto la interpretación; gleich mir, en otros contextos, creo que sí podría ser igual que a mí. No en este, igual que yo, igual que me entregué, igual que lo hice conmigo, en fin, creo que también ameritaría otro hilo.

Hasta ahí estamos de acuerdo. Lo que queda faltando sería la manera de redactarlo, que sea digno de un texto filosófico. La de Pascual, utilizando el "de" creo que trata de darle un giro elegante y se entiende, como bien anota Gustavo. Personalmente, no me gusta, ya metiéndome porque me parece que se excede en querer "parecer" elegante y, para mí gusto, suena empalagoso. Pero la objeción no es sólo estética, pues si ofrezco "de mi mismo" y "de mi prójimo" se entiende que el ofrecimiento es parcial. Cosificando al prójimo y a mí mismo, haría la siguiente comparación; 

"de mi manzana te ofrezco y de mi naranja como de mi manzana". No te estoy ofreciendo toda mi manzana, sólo una parte.

Yo me entrego yo mismo a mi amor y ... En fin, hago varios intentos y no me suena ninguno, de modo que si no encontramos nada mejor, pues habrá que usar la de Pascual. 

Bueno y por lo de los "créditos" no te preocupes. Al fin y al cabo parece que después de darle tanta vuelta no le vamos a cambiar mucho a la de Pascual. Y así usarás una propuesta hecha por acá, creo que para eso está este foro y a todos nos ha sido útil para nuestras traducciones.


----------



## Geviert

> pero _desgraciadamente _el texto no lo dice -  no dice a quién (o qué) ofrece, el _texto_ solamente dice: el prójimo es ofrecido y punto). Lo que se deduce 'a quién o a qué' es algo muy aparte. El asunto, el hecho, _es que el prójimo es ofrecido_.



No diría que se está interpretando como afirmas en esta nota, mucho menos que sea algo muy aparte. Se recuerde que "gleich mir" sirve para abreviar y no repetir pleonásticamente el sentido de la primera parte de la frase, _por lo tanto el prójimo es ofrecido al Amor_. No olvidemos que esa frase está introducida por: "*alle grosse Liebe* ist noch über all ihren Mitleiden: denn *sie *will das *Geliebte *noch - schaffen! y la cierra: "alle Schaffenden aber sind hart". En la frase que nos ocupa el autor se está refiriendo entonces al Amor (que es superior a la compasión, según el texto apenas citado) y a los Schaffenden, los creadores que aman: _so geht die Rede allen Schaffenden.  
_
De acuerdo con "del mismo modo" e vez de "nuevamente", Gustavo. 



> de mi manzana te ofrezco y de mi naranja como de mi manzana". No te estoy ofreciendo toda mi manzana, sólo una parte.



En efecto, ese "de mí" nos indica las parcialidad de lo que se da y no da en en clavo. Pero eso sí, se escapa al menos al tono subjetivizante que le da la expresión "a mí mismo". 

PS: Esa jeringa me ha hecho recordar al popular Chespirito: a) "dígame licenciado" - b) "licenciado". Prefiero a Nietzsche-tres-patines. 

PS1: dale una ojeada a la versión italiana de Colli, que es muy buena (no la tengo a la mano acá lamentablemente).


----------



## gustavolaime

Entonces, corrigiendo, el asunto quedaría así: 


* [[De mí mismo]]*(I)* hago ofrecimiento *'a'* [[mi amor]]*(II)*, ----> Se entiende.



* [[y de mi prójimo]]*(III)* ------------------------------------> El prójimo también es OFRECIDO al [[amor]]*(II)*  //// Se recuerde que "gleich mir" sirve para abreviar y no repetir pleonásticamente el sentido de la primera parte de la frase, _por lo tanto el prójimo es ofrecido al Amor. No olvidemos que esa frase está introducida por: "*alle grosse Liebe *ist noch über all ihren Mitleiden: denn *sie *will das* Geliebte *noch - schaffen! y la cierra: "alle Schaffenden aber sind hart". En la frase que nos ocupa el autor se está refiriendo entonces al Amor (que es superior a la compasión, según el texto apenas citado) y a los Schaffenden, los creadores que aman: so geht die Rede allen Schaffenden. _


* igual que de mí ---------------------------------------------> No es [[que el que se ofreció primero]]*(I)* se ofrecerá "_nuevamente_", sino que sólo está indicando que [[el prójimo será ofrecido]]*(III)*" del _mismo modo_ en que [[él]]*(I)* _se ofreció a sí mismo_ *'a'* [[su amor]]*(II)* . Por lo tanto, el [[prójimo]] será ofrecido del *[[mismo modo]]* que el*(I)* se ofreció a *(II)*.


*Ya si alguien plantea otro problema que pueda haber aquí, se podrá continuar. Pero la traducción al español de Pascual ha demostrado ser la mejor.


Con lo puesto más arriba, ¿todos de acuerdo chicos?*


----------

